# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cruise Roma

## Apostolos

Ο ανταγωνιστής μας καθελκύστηκε!
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=r7Tx_y...eature=related

Μα καλά σε ψαρολίμανο το χτίσανε? Εμείς με τα τόσα χρόνια εμπειρίας δέν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέτοια βαπόρια???

----------


## manolis m.

> Ο ανταγωνιστής μας καθελκύστηκε!
> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=r7Tx_y...eature=related
> 
> Μα καλά σε ψαρολίμανο το χτίσανε? Εμείς με τα τόσα χρόνια εμπειρίας δέν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τέτοια βαπόρια???


antagwnistis gia emas pou theloume tin aktoploia mas sta dika mas xeria...isws ta afentika na ton kanoune sinergati kai sinagwnisti..makria...xaxa

----------


## raflucgr

Here is a pic from the italian website navi e armatori.
The ship was on sea trials.

soure: 19seawolf84

Lucas

----------


## raflucgr

she is going to start sailings this evening on Civitavecchia-Barcelona line. Regarding the Eurostar Roma she will be moved on Palermo-Tunis line.

Lucas

----------


## Apostolos

Waiting photos!

----------


## raflucgr

Here are they my friend:wink:

http://www.merchantships.info/

personnaly, I don't like her at all, when we say Knossos Palace is boxy, well when I see this one I don't know what to say.
Hope that Minoan will never have sisterships in their fleet.

Lucas

----------


## Leo

Με την ευκαιρία του σχετικού δημοσιεύματος στο περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής θέλω να πω και εγώ την άποψη μου για το πλοίο. Δεν μου αρέσει η κατασκευή της πλώρης (αυτά τα υψηλά φτερά μέχρι τον κατρέφτη). Δεν καταλαβαίνω την χρησιμότητα τους και εκείνες οι περσίδες σε τι εξυπηρετούν. Ήθελα να δώ την πλώρη του μετά από κάνα δυο περατζάδες στον "κορφολέων" (κόλπος του Λέωντα) που θα έχει φάει τις φάπες του. Μια ομορφιά κίτρινη (σκουριάς) θα είναι.... Είπαμε ψήλωμα στις κουπαστές της πλώρης αλλά όσο γίνεται στον Έλυρο είναι μια χαρά, αυτού εδώ είναι υπερβολικό του χαλάει όλο το look.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Συμφωνω μαζι σου λεο,ειναι υπερβολικη η κατασκευη της πλωρης,κατα τα αλλα πολυ ομορφο.καλοταξιδο να ειναι

----------


## koukou

Και εμένα η πλώρη δεν μου αρέσει!Χαλάει την σιλουέτα του πλοίου!
Ίσος να του έκανε μια πλώρη σαν των SUPERFAST?(σε αναλογία δικιά του)

----------


## Markos

Συμφωνω και εγω για τη πλωρη. Παρ'ολα αυτα δεν νομιζω μια σαν των superfast να του πηγαινει καλυτερα.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

νομιζω πως εχει και αδελφακι που λεγεται cruise barcelona; εχουμε καμια φωτο΄; οσο για το roma θα κανει το δρομολογιο ROMA-BARCELONA σε 20 ωρες.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Δεν νομίζω!Υπάρχει το πλοιο EUROSTAR BARCHELONA,το οποίο νομίζω είναι κάποιο της ΜΙΝΟΑΝ.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το Προμηθέας ή το Οκεανός.

----------


## Markos

Υπαρχει CRUISE BARCELONA, αδερφακι του CRUISE ROMA. Το EUROSTAR BARCELONΑ ειναι αλλο!

----------


## konigi

Αν θέλετε δείτε λίγο αυτό...
http://www.brightcove.tv/title.jsp?t...nnel=717773683

----------


## Apostolos

Ε να πώ την κακία μου! Εμείς φτιάχνουμε ποιό όμορφα καράβια!

----------


## konigi

Όχι όμως ποιο ποιοτικά φίλε Απόστολε...

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου konigi δεν θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Τα Ελληνικά πλοία της Αδριατικής (Superfast, ANEK, MINOAN) είναι ποιοτηκότατα και δεν έχουν να ζηλέψουν τίποτα από το Cruise Roma. Ακόμη ακόμη και με τα παλάτια του Αιγαίου αλλά και δεν έιναι μακριά από το μετασκευασμένο Αριάδνη. Αν μη τι άλλο οι Eλληνικές εταιρείες που προανέφερα έχουν υψηλά στάνταρτς.

----------


## El Greco

sas ipenthimiso oti ta 2 cruise, Roma kai Barcellona exoune xtisti apo tin idia eteria (FINCANTERI) pou extise ta 4 italika tis Minoan. Ayto fenete kai stin sxediasi. An kai tellios diaforetika plia, ta neotera einai mia megaliteri egdosi tis siras tis Minoan, i opia den telliose me to Europa ala sinexise me to Bithia mexri to Nuraghes tis Tirrenia.

vevea ta plia tis tirrenia den siggrinonte katholou me ta ellinika, isos mono stin taxitita. 
To Mono pou mporo na po gia ayta ta dio megathiria, epidi den exo mpi mesa, einai oti me ayta ta xromata den mou aresoun katholou.  Se dio xronia pou isos doume ta 2 aderfakia tous aspra me kokkini grami sto plai, mpori na mou aresoune perissotero.

----------


## marioskef

Τόσο μεγάλα πλοία να μπουν σε ποιές γραμμες? Εδώ σκεφτόμαστε να διώξουμε αυτά που έχουμε για να πάμε σε πιο Ro παρά σε Pax εκδόσεις...

----------


## Apostolos

Απεναντίας αυτά ειναι μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας οχημάτων και λιγότερης επιβατών. Το κόβω να χτυπάνε 12νησα

----------


## ChiefMate

Omorfo einai to vaporaki vre paidia...
Meta ta ftera tis aeimnistis Superfast,o kathenas paei na dwsei ena diko tou styl sta vaporia k na to exei san trademark!Etsi k o grimaldi protoporei enonwntas to koraki me tin gefyra!Ti allo na pw...
Tha ithela na to dw se aspro me ta siniala tis MINOAN,pisteyw pws i kokkini lwrida stis mpantes tha prepei na einai opws sta PROMITHEUS k OCEANUS,giati an tin ftiaksoun opws sta Palace,tha fainetai poly xavaletzidiko vapori,enw me tin lorida typou PROMITHEUS tha tonizetai to mikos tou...
Episis k i prasini kouverta me xalaei....

----------


## El Greco

afou exi idi kikloforisi i fimi oti tha mpoune mallon Ancona-Patras kai oti o Emanuele Grimaldi skeftete na vali ala dio(kenourgia i kapia palace) Monfalcone-Igoumenitsa-Patra.

----------


## marioskef

> Απεναντίας αυτά ειναι μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας οχημάτων και λιγότερης επιβατών. Το κόβω να χτυπάνε 12νησα


Ο Σουηδός πάντως αναφέρει χωρητικότα 2300 επιβάτες όταν τα Παλας της Ανκονα νομίζω παίρνουν 1800 (σχεδόν 30% πάνω)... Εξακολουθώ να μην πιστεύω οτι δεν κάνει για την γραμμή... Για ένα επιπλέον λόγο. Με την ταχύτητα που έχει (27,5) θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει πάντα φορτσάτο και χωρίς καμιά καθυστέρηση σε αναχωρήσεις για να μπορεί να βγάζει καθημερινά δρομολόγια.

----------


## Apostolos

Αν είναι 2 το ένα θα πηγαίνει και το άλλο θα έρχετε!

----------


## marioskef

Προφανώς αλλά με τέτοια ταχύτητα πιστεύω οτι δεν θα προλαβαίνει να κάνει το δρομολόγιο σε τέτοιο χρόνο (περίπου 21 ώρες) ώστε να του μένει και χρόνος για φορτωεκφόρτωση...

----------


## Markos

Ε καλα, και λιγο πιο αργα να πηγαινει δεν θα κανει και μεγαλη διαφορα. Αν αργει κανα μισαωρο σε σχεση με τα αλλα, δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα!

----------


## .voyager

Να και το Cruise Roma στην ίδια θέση.

----------


## laz94

> Να και το Cruise Roma στην ίδια θέση.


 
ωραία φώτο από ένα ωραίο πλοίο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ολοκληρώθηκε η πρώτη φάση της επιμήκυνσης του Cruise Roma που γίνονται στο ναυπηγείο Fincantieri του Palermo.

----------

